# if you want to sell some skis



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

I still have a request in for those 5 stars for you. They usually don't release any of the skis to us until after Thanksgiving though. I'll be back on the 1st of December & will call you to see what's up. If you need something to beat around on in the meantime, I've got an old beater pair of AK Rockets in Orions' garage. The edges are blown, bases beaten to hell, & have no wax, but they do for early season for sure. I've been on the other set the last few times out. (don't use them, they're my rock boards) In the pow they do just fine. Feel free to put a binding on them & beat them up some more.

Taking a S6X into the surf tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you guys...he he :twisted:


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

Thanks 
I have some semi-rock skis for now. R:EX that have seen about 200 days. edges cracked (possibly the weirdest cracks ever) but I'll probably use them until someone either responds to the request above or late January when I might have to pay some ridiculous price for something off the shelf. keep me up to date on what you might have in line. and finally, yes I'm jealous I haven't been in a boat for two weeks and off the river for now over a month. This time (Fall) of year blows really hard. At least I'm still getting a piece unlike you...Ha..Ha :twisted:


----------

